# Army Painting Challenge - Entries November 2013



## humakt

A lot of entrants have fallen by the way side but here are the November entries.

Asmodus 









GrimzagGorwazza 









iamtheeviltwin 









iraqiel 









Jacobite 









KjellThorngaard 









Nordicus 









Oldman78 









Relisa 









Ring Master "Honka" 









Septok


----------



## KjellThorngaard

There some nicely painted models in November. Nordicus' Daemmon prince, Jacobites Marines and Grim's Ork were my favs. Well done fellow challengers!


----------

